# cistron = κιστρόνιο, σιστρόνιο



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια είχα πέσει πάνω σ’ ένα ενδιαφέρον ορολογικό λάθος, το οποίο θυμήθηκα χτες. Θα επιχειρήσω να καταθέσω την άποψή μου υπέρ της αποκατάστασης του σωστού όρου, και ό,τι πετύχω.

Πρόκειται για το _*cistron*_ και τα παράγωγά του. Είναι όρος της βιολογίας και θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί συνώνυμο του γονιδίου. Ο απλός ορισμός στο Wiktionary λέει:
Sometimes used interchangeably with the word gene, a cistron is the unit of hereditary material (e.g. DNA) that encodes one protein.
Ο ορισμός του OED είναι αρκετά διαφορετικός ώστε να δίνει την εντύπωση σ’ έναν άσχετο σαν εμένα ότι μιλάει για άλλο πράγμα:
A section of nucleic acid that codes for a specific polypeptide.

Περισσότερα, όπως πάντα, στη Wikipedia, όπου βλέπουμε και την προέλευση του όρου:
A cistron is a gene. The term cistron is used to emphasize that genes exhibit a specific behavior in a *cis-trans test*; distinct positions (or loci) within a genome are *cistronic* (i.e., within the same gene) when mutations at the loci exhibit the same simple Mendelian inheritance as would mutations at a single locus. […] For example, an operon is a stretch of DNA that is transcribed, to create a contiguous segment of RNA, but contains more than one cistron / gene. The operon is said to be *polycistronic*, whereas ordinary genes are said to be *monocistronic*. (Στα παράγωγα μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε τα *bicistronic*, *tricistronic*.)

Για το _*cis*_- (πρόθημα από το λατινικό _cis_ «εντεύθεν», όπως Cisalpine Gaul, η εντεύθεν των Άλπεων Γαλατία), το OED εξειδικεύει σε σχέση με τη χημεία:
3 Chem. (Also without hyphen as a quasi-adj.) Designating a compound in which two atoms or groups are situated on the same side of some plane of symmetry passing through the compound; _*cis-trans isomerism*_, a form of isomerism in which in one isomer two identical groups are on the same side of the plane of a double bond whereas in the other isomer they are on opposite sides; so _cis-trans isomer_.

Αλλά και το _*–on*_ έχει ειδική σημασία στη βιολογία: Used, esp. in molecular biology, to form the names of some entities conceived of as units, as _codon_, _operon_. (Στα ελληνικά, _κωδικόνιο_, _οπερόνιο_.)


Πώς αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά το _cistron_;

Σε κάποια ιατρικά λεξικά (Κωνσταντινίδη, Dorland’s), στο ωραίο αυτό διαδικτυακό λεξικό (Βιολεξικό, με εντελώς λανθασμένη ετυμολογία) και αλλού βλέπουμε _*σιστρόνιο*_.

Στον Πάπυρο (και το Παπυρολεξικό και το Παπυράκι) καθώς και στο λεξικό Βιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου των Ιωαννίνων, έχουν _*κιστρόνιο*_. Αυτό χρησιμοποιεί και στον σωκρατικό διάλογο του Βήματος (2001) ο καθηγητής Σταμάτης Αλαχιώτης.
Αυτό και ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον διαδικτυακό λεξικό:
*κιστρόνιο* περιοχή του DNA που καθορίζει ένα πολυπεπτίδιο. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο του γονιδίου. Πρόκειται για μια γενετική περιοχή μέσα στην οποία οι μεταλλάξεις δεν δείχνουν συμπληρωματικότα μεταξύ τους. 
http://reocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Orbit/2223/glossary.htm

Στο διαδίκτυο δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι πιο διαδεδομένο είναι το _σιστρόνιο_, αλλά τα ευρήματα είναι πολύ λίγα για να μιλάμε για «διάδοση», οπότε μπορούμε να ευχηθούμε ότι θα επικρατήσει το σωστό. 

Ποιο είναι το σωστό; Το _*κιστρόνιο*_.

Αυτό το λατινικό –_c_– γίνεται –_κ_– όταν εξελληνίζουμε μια λέξη, όχι μόνο στα _–ca–, –co–, –cu–_, αλλά και στα _–ce–, –ci–, –cy–_. Και αντίστροφα.
Μπορεί να λέμε _σινεμά_, αλλά το _cinema_ είναι από _κινηματογράφο < κίνημα_. Μπορεί να λέμε _ασετόν_, αλλά η επίσημη ελληνική λέξη για το _acetone_ είναι η _ακετόνη_. Το λεμονί είναι και _σιτρόν_ από τα γαλλικά, αλλά από το λατινικό _citrus_ έχουμε το _κίτρο_ και το _κιτρικό οξύ_. Έχουμε και νήμα: _citronella oil = κιτρονέλλη, σιτρονέλα_.

Ας δούμε τι συμβαίνει όταν ελληνικές λέξεις πάνε προς τη Δύση:
κέδρος > cedar
Κένταυρος > Centaur
κέντρο > centre (αν και επιστρέφει σαν _σέντρα_)
κεραμικός > ceramic
κίρρωση > cirrhosis
Κιλικία > Cilicia
κυνικός > cynic
κ.λπ.

Να τι συμβαίνει όταν μας έρχονται από τη Δύση:
cella > κελί, κελάρι
Celtae > Κέλτες
Celsius > Κέλσιος
censor > κήνσορας
circadian > κιρκάδιος
Cistercian > κιστερκιανός
Cicero > Κικέρων
Cincinnatus > Κιγκινάτος

Έτσι, ελπίζω στο τέλος να επικρατήσουν οι αποδόσεις:
*cistron* = κιστρόνιο
*cistronic* = κιστρονικός
*polycistronic* = πολυκιστρονικός
*monocistronic* = μονοκιστρονικός
*bicistronic* = δικιστρονικός
*tricistronic* = τρικιστρονικός

Και ότι θα αλλάξει η απόδοση και στη μετάφραση του _Εγωιστικού γονιδίου_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2012)

To _Lexicon _δίνει και τους δύο όρους ισοδύναμα: κιστρόνιο & σιστρόνιο.

Ωστόσο, αυτό το _cistron _προέρχεται από το _cis_-, και το _cis_- το λέμε _σισ_-: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφυλικό-άτομο)&p=114875&viewfull=1#post114875. Εσύ το παρουσιάζεις (πολύ εμπεριστατωμένα, ομολογώ) σαν να πρόκειται για έναν λατινογενή όρο που απλώς τον εισάγουμε τώρα ξεκάρφωτο (όπως λ.χ. είναι το _κιρκάδιος_), ενώ στην ουσία πρόκειται για κάτι που πρέπει να παραμείνει όσο αμεσότερα και διαγεύστερα γίνεται συσχετισμένο με τον όρο _cis_-. Οπότε προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ «εσφαλμ.» για το _σιστρόνιο_· θ' άφηνα και τους δύο όρους ν' ανθίσουν ισότιμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Ναι, άντε να πεις ότι και η _σισπλατίνη_ είναι _κισπλατίνη_...

Καλά, θα αφαιρέσω τον κεραυνό από τον τίτλο. Όπως έγραψα και αλλού, «θα τρίζουν τα κόκαλα του... Σισέρωνα».


----------



## panadeli (Jan 25, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!
Στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας, όπου φοίτησα, το _σιστρόνιο_ ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένο ώστε δεν προβληματίστηκα ποτέ για το ενδεχόμενο να υπήρχε άλλη έγκυρη απόδοση. Το _κιστρόνιο_ ομολογουμένως το βλέπω για πρώτη φορά εδώ.
Να άλλο ένα από τα πολλά ορολογικά προβλήματα που θα λύνονταν αν κάθονταν ποτέ οι ανά την Ελλάδα καθηγητάδες να συντάξουν ένα αξιόπιστο λεξικό βιολογικών όρων, προϊόν σοβαρής συλλογικής δουλειάς.
Κάποτε είχα προσπαθήσει να μελετήσω το πανεπιστημιακό εγχειρίδιο Γενετικής του Αλαχιώτη, που διδάσκεται στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Πάτρας, και πολύ γρήγορα εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια γιατί δεν αναγνώριζα σχεδόν κανέναν από τους όρους. Όχι ότι αυτό ήταν το μοναδικό πρόβλημα με τη γραφή του Αλαχιώτη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2012)

Αν άκουγα τη λεξη σιστρόνιο θα σκεφτόμουν σειστρόνιο, σωματίδιο που σειέται και λυγιέται. 
Το πρόβλημα με την ορολογία των πανεπιστημίων, όπως έχω διαπιστώσει, οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι οι περισσότεροι καθηγητές που γράφουν τα εγχειρίδια το κάνουν στο πόδι και χωρίς ψάξιμο, μεταφράζοντας ξένα αντίστοιχα, χωρίς να γίνεται μια επιμέλεια στο τέλος και κυρίως, για όσους έχουν σπουδάσει Ελλάδα, χωρίς να ανατρέξουν σε αυτά που διδάχτηκαν οι ίδιοι. Εχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο εγχειρίδιο και ο τύπος είχε κακομεταφράσει και προχειρομεταφράσει ακόμα και παγιωμένη ορολογία.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 25, 2012)

Οι ενστάσεις του Ζάζουλα με καλύπτουν απόλυτα: καλό είναι να φαίνεται η προέλευση του όρου και στα Ελληνικά, και αφού το _cis-_ είναι _σις-_, μοιραία θα το πούμε _σιστρόνιο_.
Όσο για τον Αλαχιώτη, που τον είχα καθηγητή στη Γενετική, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με εντυπωσίασε ως καθηγητής - δεν μου έδωσε ποτέ την εντύπωση ότι γνωρίζει καλά το θέμα που διδάσκει. Αργότερα, όταν άρχισε να δημοσιεύει και άρθρα στο Βήμα, είδα ότι επαναλάμβανε πάνω-κάτω αυτά που μας δίδασκε πριν από είκοσι χρόνια, και η άποψή μου επιβεβαιώθηκε. Ίσως να μην είναι λοιπόν η καλύτερη πηγή αναφοράς σε θέματα ορολογίας.
Το λεξικό του Πανεπιστημίου των Ιωαννίνων, από την άλλη πλευρά (και σε απάντηση στον panadeli), ήταν πολύ προσεγμένη και πληρέστατη δουλειά, για την εποχή που εκδόθηκε. Μπορεί να του λείπουν πολλοί όροι που δημιουργήθηκαν τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια (άλλωστε ποιο έντυπο λεξικό μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τους ρυθμούς της βιοϊατρικής έρευνας; ), αλλά είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο όσον αφορά στα λήμματα που περιέχει. Αν κάποια στιγμή ανανεωθεί και βγει σε νέα έκδοση, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύτιμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα με την ορολογία των πανεπιστημίων, όπως έχω διαπιστώσει, οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι οι περισσότεροι καθηγητές που γράφουν τα εγχειρίδια το κάνουν στο πόδι και χωρίς ψάξιμο, μεταφράζοντας ξένα αντίστοιχα, χωρίς να γίνεται μια επιμέλεια στο τέλος και κυρίως, για όσους έχουν σπουδάσει Ελλάδα, χωρίς να ανατρέξουν σε αυτά που διδάχτηκαν οι ίδιοι. Εχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο εγχειρίδιο και ο τύπος είχε κακομεταφράσει και προχειρομεταφράσει ακόμα και παγιωμένη ορολογία.


Καταρχήν, συνήθως δεν μεταφράζουν οι καθηγητές· μεταφράζουν είτε φοιτητές (συνήθως), είτε επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές (σπανιότερα) και οι καθηγητές ασκούν (πάντα συνήθως) μια αφ' υψηλού επίβλεψη. Έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου "για να ρίξω μια ματιά" μετάφραση καθηγητή από βορειοελλαδίτικη σχολή, όπου ήταν ευδιάκριτα τουλάχιστον πέντε διαφορετικά χέρια (και ορολογίες) μεταφραστών (τα δύο από αυτά, μάλιστα, χρησιμοποιούσαν τους χαρακτηριστικούς τύπους με αιτιατική αντί γενικής "τον έγραψε" κ.λπ.). Φυσικά, ο καθηγητής παρεξηγήθηκε όταν το επισήμανα...


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

Ένας χημικός θα έλεγε: Κάντε πρώτα κισ- το cis- και μετά κιστρόνιο το cistron.  Can't teach an old dog new cis-.
 
A daemanic chemist would say: Ciss my trans, κιστρόνιο. 

*κιστρόνιον* (_λόγ._), _κν._ *κιστρόνι*: το νεογνό της κίσσας | ο νεαρός οπαδός των Kiss | ο στρέιτ καμαριέρης | (_στρατ. αργκό_) ο θαλαμάρχης σε θάλαμο χωρίς trans-whatever, whatsoever


----------



## panadeli (Jan 25, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι _σιστρόνιο_ το έχει και το (όχι ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστο) Λεξικό Όρων Βιολογίας του Collins (Εκδ. Ι. Φλώρος).
Δεν έχω άποψη για το λεξικό του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων γιατί δυστυχώς δεν το έχω. Αν πράγματι είναι τόσο καλό, τότε θα μπορούσε ίσως να λειτουργήσει ως βάση για μια σύγχρονη, συλλογική προσπάθεια σύνταξης ενός έγκυρου λεξικού αναφοράς. 
Αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει αρκετά άλλα πράγματα, που δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν. Περισσότερο βλέπω να επικρατούν φαινόμενα σαν αυτά που περιγράφουν η SBE και ο δόκτορας.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν άκουγα τη λεξη σιστρόνιο θα σκεφτόμουν σειστρόνιο, σωματίδιο που σειέται και λυγιέται.


Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει κριτήριο αποκλεισμού ενός όρου, ε;

ΥΓ Να υποθέσω τότε ότι σύσσωμος => σείσσωμος & συσπειρώνω => σεισπυρώνω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Πριν από πεντέξι χρόνια, σε σύναξη της ΕΛΕΤΟ, είχα ακούσει υπόσχεση για νέα, ενημερωμένη έκδοση του Βιολογικού, αλλά ακόμα περιμένουμε.

Καλά λέει ο Daeman ότι θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε να διαβάσουν το _cis_- κις, αλλά αυτό είναι ακόμα πιο απίθανο να συμβεί. Έτσι που έχει μαλακώσει το _c_- των _ce-, ci-, cy-_ σε αγγλικά και γαλλικά, είναι δύσκολο να διατηρήσουμε εμείς τη λατινική προφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλά λέει ο Daeman ότι θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε να διαβάσουν το _cis_- κις, αλλά αυτό είναι ακόμα πιο απίθανο να συμβεί.


Το Κιλκίς αποκτά επιτέλους (μετά από «φιλί του θανάτου») και νέο νόημα: _kill cis-_!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το Κιλκίς αποκτά επιτέλους (μετά από «φιλί του θανάτου») και νέο νόημα: _kill cis-_!


:) 
Είναι πάντως λιγότερο αιμοβόρο από το _Kill sis_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Ανεβάζω από το _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο_ την παράγραφο που περιγράφει το _cistron_ γιατί και καλογραμμένη είναι και καλομεταφρασμένη — και έχει και το _διακριτός_ για το _discrete_.

But the gene complex is just a long string of nucleotide letters, not divided into discrete pages in an obvious way at all. To be sure, there are special symbols for END OF PROTEIN CHAIN MESSAGE and START OF PROTEIN CHAIN MESSAGE written in the same four-letter alphabet as the protein messages themselves. In between these two punctuation marks are the coded instructions for making one protein. If we wish, we can define a single gene as a sequence of nucleotide letters lying between a START and an END symbol, and coding for one protein chain. The word cistron has been used for a unit defined in this way, and some people use the word gene interchangeably with cistron. But crossing-over does not respect boundaries between cistrons. Splits may occur within cistrons as well as between them. It is as though the architect's plans were written out, not on discrete pages, but on 46 rolls of ticker tape. Cistrons are not of fixed length. The only way to tell where one cistron ends and the next begins would be to read the symbols on the tape, looking for END OF MESSAGE and START OF MESSAGE symbols.
Richard Dawkins, _The Selfish Gene: 30th Anniversary Edition_. OUP (2006).​
Το γονιδιακό σύμπλεγμα όμως είναι απλώς μια μακριά σειρά νουκλεοτιδικών γραμμάτων και δεν διαιρείται με κάποιον εμφανή τρόπο σε διακριτές σελίδες. Υπάρχουν, φυσικά, ειδικά σύμβολα που λένε ΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑΣ και ΑΡΧΗ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑΣ, γραμμένα στο ίδιο αλφάβητο με το οποίο είναι γραμμένα και τα μηνύματα σύνθεσης των πρωτεϊνών. Μεταξύ των δύο αυτών σημείων στίξης υπάρχουν οι κωδικοποιημένες οδηγίες για την κατασκευή μιας πρωτεΐνης. Εάν θέλουμε, μπορούμε να ορίσουμε το γονίδιο ως μια αλληλουχία νουκλεοτιδικών γραμμάτων που βρίσκονται μεταξύ ενός συμβόλου ΕΝΑΡΞΗΣ και ενός συμβόλου ΛΗΞΗΣ και η οποία κωδικοποιεί μια πρωτεϊνική αλυσίδα. Για τη μονάδα που ορίζεται με τον παραπάνω τρόπο έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί η λέξη σιστρόνιο· κάποιοι, μάλιστα, χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη γονίδιο ως συνώνυμη του σιστρονίου. Όμως ο επιχιασμός δεν σέβεται τα όρια μεταξύ των σιστρονίων. Τομές μπορεί να γίνουν τόσο στο εσωτερικό του όσο και ανάμεσά τους. Είναι σαν τα αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια να μην έχουν γραφτεί σε διακριτές σελίδες αλλά σε 46 κυλίνδρους ταινίας τηλετύπου. Τα σιστρόνια δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένο μήκος. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να καταλάβει κάποιος πού τελειώνει ένα σιστρόνιο και πού ακριβώς αρχίζει το επόμενο θα ήταν να διαβάσει τα σύμβολα πάνω στην ταινία, ψάχνοντας για σύμβολα που να λένε ΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΟΣ και ΑΡΧΗ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΟΣ. 
— _Το εγωιστικό γονίδιο (30ετής επετειακή έκδοση)_. Κάτοπτρο (2008), μετ. Παναγιώτη Δεληβοριά.​
*Σιστρόνια* και στην πρώτη μετάφραση, που έκανε ο Λουκάς Μαργαρίτης, καθηγητής βιολογίας στο Καποδιστριακό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Όταν οι άλλοι σκεφτόσαντε το δίλημμα «σισ- ή κισ-;», ο Ζάζουλας αναρωτιόταν: «σισ- ή σιζ-;» 
Μαλλαλόγια, *σιζατρακούριο* (από ΙΦΕΤ) ή *σισατρακούριο* (πάλι από ΙΦΕΤ);

ΥΓ Το δίλημμα «σισ- ή κισ-;» ΔΕΝ γράφεται «Σίσσ', ικ' είσ';»!


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Wikipedia said:


> The generic name cisatracurium was conceived by scientists at Burroughs Wellcome Co. (now part of GlaxoSmithKline) by combining the name "atracurium" with "cis" [hence cisatracurium] because the molecule is one of the three cis-cis isomers comprising the ten isomers of the parent, atracurium.


Cis-cis bang-bang.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

Θυμήθηκα και μια άλλη γεωγραφική εφαρμογή του δίπολου _cis-/trans-_: τα πάλαι ποτέ Ciskei & Transkei της Νοτίου Αφρικής.


----------



## Otto (Aug 17, 2020)

Θα ήθελα απλώς να αναφέρω ότι κατά τη δεκαετία του 1980, στη βιολογική σχολή του Α.Π.Θ., το μαθαίναμε ως "κιστρόνιο" κι έτσι έχω μάθει κι εγώ να το γράφω, για παράδειγμα το έγραψα έτσι στο διδακτορικό μου. Εντούτοις, τόσο στη χημεία όσο και στη μοριακή βιολογία είναι πολύ γνωστή η λέξη cis, που προφορικά τη διαβάζουμε "σις". Αυτός μάλλον είναι και ο λόγος που τελευταία άρχισε να επικρατεί το "σιστρόνιο", που προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει διόλου. Έτσι, χαίρομαι που βρήκα το νήμα εδώ στη Λεξιλογία, γιατί αυτήν την εποχή επιμελούμαι ένα βιβλίο ιολογίας για το πανεπιστήμιο και με μεγάλη απόλαυση διορθώνω το "σιστρόνιο" σε "κιστρόνιο", έτσι για να το μάθουν σωστά οι φοιτητές των επόμενων γενεών. Ομολογώ ότι, αν δεν είχα δει το συγκεκριμένο νήμα, θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να το αφήσω "σιστρόνιο"...


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2020)

nickel said:


> Θα επιχειρήσω να καταθέσω την άποψή μου υπέρ της αποκατάστασης του σωστού όρου, και ό,τι πετύχω.



Ε, να που κάτι πέτυχα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση, Otto.


----------

